# nightmare before christmas / christmas party



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok my Halloween party is done now time to start on my nightmare before christmas / party and decorations.I drag my Halloween out to Dec this way lol 
Time to start hitting thrift stores and start creating. I want to do the black trim idea on outside if house and make a giant oggie boogie. Time to go over the top and let the brain storming start now. 
Lots of pics to come


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok here is my clock I redid was brown when bought it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will have to get better pic the inside is purple


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I want a clock like that!!!!


----------



## i3abyjay25 (Sep 30, 2013)

Our local home depot has a nice oogey Boogie display up.

http://diynmbcprops.blogspot.com/ is a nice link for ya..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the link  excited to rock this theme


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

for the outside of the house i plan on using riverboarger great idea of stressing hi house you can find it here 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/98118-distressing-my-house.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so I bought some green garlandto use for outside and of course it can not look that green lol so i started putting black spray paint on it to give it a darker look. 



now it looks like this


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

If you crochet, there is a crocheted Zero pattern online. I will look for the link to post it.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

lets see..you need these...and..lol

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/172262754470543645/

you can make these easy..clear glass ornaments, glitter and your great painting..

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/383298618256571541/

don't you like how I get in on your themes and dont get mine done ever? lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kell love the first one. 2 one I can make better ones lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are a few of mine


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

It was so much fun watching your Halloween party decorations all come together --- can't wait to see what you do with your Christmas party theme! While excited about the countdown to Halloween night, was sad that it will be here and gone very soon, now have something fun to look forward to after Halloween night - watching your creativity!


Saki.Girl said:


> Ok my Halloween party is done now time to start on my nightmare before christmas / party and decorations.I drag my Halloween out to Dec this way lol
> Time to start hitting thrift stores and start creating. I want to do the black trim idea on outside if house and make a giant oggie boogie. Time to go over the top and let the brain storming start now.
> Lots of pics to come


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a pattern for a crocheted Zero the dog.
http://www.yarnydoom.com/2010/12/free-crochet-pattern-zero-the-ghost-dog/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is cute but that is one craft I don't have the skill off lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok today worked on draking up my candy caines and i painted my christmas tree black whoot 
candy canes are going to have black or red bows with skulls on them when done


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

alos picked up my weed fabric to make the trim destress look for my house whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked up these dice to change into oggie boogie dice


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok candy canes done


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Keep them coming Saki. I think I will be incorporating NBC in my Twisted Tales theme.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Keep them coming Saki. I think I will be incorporating NBC in my Twisted Tales theme.


Will do wait till u see my coffin shutters I am painting right now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

made these today


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Those are so cute.
I have my new years project thought out. I have about 30 candy canes and I am going to change the red stripes to black for my black and white willy wonka candy meadow. I will be on the lookout for some big plastic balls and anything else I can paint that night.
I want to see these shutters so hurry up. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok that is going to look cool I have some wood candy canes that are black and white in my shed lol have to remmber to use them lol 
By the weekend the shutets will be done lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok started on my snow flakes today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked up a big wreath today I am going to give a make over.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki, your unbound-less energy astounds me! Dang girl, you don't take a breather. Looking forward to seeing where your imagination and creativity lead you with this theme.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Saki, you unbound-less energy astounds me! Dang girl, you don't take a breather. Looking forward to seeing where your imagination and creativity lead you with this theme.


Lol thank you I am doing some big brain storming. Lol now if I could find some resonabal price reindeer. Got my eye out for some lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Babe more of these tonight


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Goal this weekend is to finish shutters . Also start work on. Big wreath I bought


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked these up today they were half off


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

SOOOOOOO cool!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

first shutter done


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

also painted these ice cicles purple today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

made this today 


and this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

painted a few of these today also


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made these today


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Amazed !!! And impressed


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made these last night to .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you allways wicked


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki. Those are so cool. Keep up the great work


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Saki. Those are so cool. Keep up the great work


thanks sweetie going to try to keep the crativity going hehe


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ohhh, everythings looking awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> ohhh, everythings looking awesome!


thanks sweetie got more done today 
added purple to my tree


and also started on the out side got my black trim hung on roof and snow flakes and purple lights . not raining so desided to get that part done


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

okay Saki where did you get the really cool red tree, it's beautiful!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> thanks sweetie got more done today
> added purple to my tree
> 
> 
> and also started on the out side got my black trim hung on roof and snow flakes and purple lights . not raining so desided to get that part done


Is that a Japanese Maple? If so, that is one of the most vibrantly colored ones I've ever seen. Gorgeous!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

and awesome decor btw, Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys ya it is a Japanese Maple i am in love with the color of it right now it is so briliant red the leaves are falling off but looks wicked cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

window shutter number 2 done 
the back ground is actual purple the flash is truning it blue


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> window shutter number 2 done
> the back ground is actual purple the flash is truning it blue


Holy heck Saki that's awesome.. you have so much talent!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you. Working on a merry christmas sign to hang on house right now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Finished sign for house


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Saki, all of this is so awesome!!! Maybe I'll steal a couple of ideas.  For some possible reaper action.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nhh said:


> Saki, all of this is so awesome!!! Maybe I'll steal a couple of ideas.  For some possible reaper action.


thank you and go for it girl


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

wow there are some really cool ideas here, that I have to steal hehe. I havent decided on tree yet. I was going to get a black one at first, but now im thinking I might one a real one. will decide when ive done more of the decorations i think.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Steel away I will have more stuff posted this weekend


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just went through this thread from the beginning. Saki, you have some creative decorations going on. Lots of great ideas. Everything is looking terrific.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Just went through this thread from the beginning. Saki, you have some creative decorations going on. Lots of great ideas. Everything is looking terrific.


Thank you  so much . I got lots more putting some up this weekend and finishing up some too more pics to come


----------



## Catwoman (Nov 15, 2013)

Such great ideas


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you got more sutuff hung today 
wind is not a friend of my black fringe hanging lol


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sure is looking festive, SakiGirl. All the snowflakes really add some dimension.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks PIB i want to add more snowflakes for sure. working on my skeleton raindeer right now


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki how are u attaching the snowflakes?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Saki how are u attaching the snowflakes?


I used a staple gun


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Everything is looking great, Saki! I can't wait to see it when you're finished... amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you. I am almost done with skull raindeer


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok got to share here is one of the 6 raindeer i painted. he is drying i love how he truned out since i dont have skeleton raindeers next best thing paint them LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok got more of the outside up today 
raindeer , candy canes and a sleigh


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Holy crap Saki! Your outside facade is looking spooktacular!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Holy crap Saki! Your outside facade is looking spooktacular!!


thank you got more to go but love that we are doing it a little bit at a time gives me time to brain storm what next LOL


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Holy moly saki, you have been one busy woman! I don't know where you find the time or energy. I am still putting Halloween away! It looks great by the way!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you 
ya i am not much of a tv watcher and i just love to creat LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki, that is looking just wonderful! What a cool NBC theme you have going on there. I just love your Jack and 
Sally's and your bonedeer and your wonderful signs. You have a talent doll, and thanks so much for sharing you creative genius with us!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

aww thanks pumpkin it is a fun i love NBC I got my tree up even its just not quite done yet pics soon  and of course the rest of the outside. I plan on having it all done by weekend of thanks giving for sure


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love how everything is turning out Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Love how everything is turning out Saki!


thank you today picked up a village to add in front of the tree now need to get some nbc small figuers for it


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Saki Girl I love all of your ideals...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Danny-Girl said:


> Saki Girl I love all of your ideals...


Thank you


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://diynmbcprops.blogspot.com/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love that site she dose great work  .
Plan on doing more this weekend


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok got the yard done today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

some of the inside i have gotten done.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki you are amazing and WAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY to much talent to be only one person.LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Saki you are amazing and WAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY to much talent to be only one person.LOL


LOL thank you 
now if i could just split my self in two think of what i could get done then lol


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> LOL thank you
> now if i could just split my self in two think of what i could get done then lol


Ummm I am thinking probably not much since each person would only have one arm and one leg. LMAO Hard to get anything done , stay as you are.LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Ummm I am thinking probably not much since each person would only have one arm and one leg. LMAO Hard to get anything done , stay as you are.LOL


LOl good point i will stay hole now what can i create today whoot


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

It looks awesome! Everything is coming together so well. You are talented for sure!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you nhh


----------



## DarkRyder (Nov 27, 2013)

my wife absolutely loves nightmare before christmas.... i got her a candle holder when we were at disney world and had them paint her name on it. She was so surprised.. i bet she would love your decorations lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

DarkRyder said:


> my wife absolutely loves nightmare before christmas.... i got her a candle holder when we were at disney world and had them paint her name on it. She was so surprised.. i bet she would love your decorations lol.


that is cool ya NBC rocks love it all want so much more


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette's apartment is having a Christmas decoration contest. Tenants are supposed to decorate their patios for Christmas. Lil Ghouliette did a Nightmare Before Christmas theme. I crocheted the zero, she did the wreath and we combined some Halloween spider lights with Christmas lights. I think it turned out really well. I hope she wins the $100.00. We had fun doing it together. Saki, what you did inspired us.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It looks great I hope she wins 
Love how it all came togther fantastic.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The patio looks like a winner!

I just found the movie at the thrift shop and watched it today for my first time. There are so many things you could do with this theme!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> The patio looks like a winner!
> 
> I just found the movie at the thrift shop and watched it today for my first time. There are so many things you could do with this theme!


i know its a blast i might do this for halloween this year but build the halloween town how fun would that be


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

OMG I hanen't been on HF for a while and OMG your decorations are amazing.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

That patio decor is awesome! I hope she wins it... that took a lot of creativity for sure!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

OMG

Everything looks great!!!

Now someone sell me you Jack since you've already used it!!!! LOL... I wish I had bought one of those so bad! I want to do a NBC theme for my patio this year!

Great thread!


----------

